

Android- how to launch lync 2013 from myapp - animeshparial
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/office/forum/office_mobile-officeapps/android-how-to-launch-lync-2013-from-myapp/d306b8cd-4026-454e-b6fd-f0fc2357962f?tm=1440921435474

======
animeshparial
Hi I have a use case where I need to launch the Lync application conversation
window from my application. I need to start a Conversation Window with the
emailID i provide in the intent. my code :- if (lyncDoesExist()) {

    
    
                Uri lyncUri = Uri.parse("lync://aaa.bbb@ccc.com");
                Intent myIntent = new Intent(Intent.ACTION_VIEW);
    
                myIntent.setData(lyncUri);
                myIntent.addCategory(Intent.CATEGORY_DEFAULT);
                startActivity(myIntent);
    
            }

This just starts the HubActivity ( the Lync application) . It doesnot start
the ConversationWindowActivity (the chat window of the specific email id that
I passed) Am I missing anything in the code above ? I need to open the
conversation window. FYI - I also tried using Uri lyncUri =
Uri.parse("sip:aaa.bbb@ccc.com"); but android says no activity found to handle
the request. Kindly help . I need this urgently.

Thanks, Animesh.

------
crishoj
Did you mean to post this on stackoverflow.com?

